# charlesworthii



## tnyr5 (Jul 26, 2015)

Here we go. Looks like it's going to be dark.


----------



## Rick (Jul 26, 2015)

Cool

A bit early for this species.


----------



## phraggy (Jul 26, 2015)

This is going to be a very good bloom. I thought it was a bit early also until I saw one of mine just spiking.

Ed


----------



## Rick (Jul 26, 2015)

phraggy said:


> I thought it was a bit early also until I saw one of mine just spiking.
> 
> Ed



Maybe I better go check mine too I noticed my henryanums are starting (on schedule) so I haven't looked at stuff that's usually later.


----------



## tnyr5 (Jul 26, 2015)

Rick said:


> Cool
> 
> A bit early for this species.



I thought so, too, but I do grow indoors...


----------



## labskaus (Jul 27, 2015)

Very promising. That's of Taiwanese breeding?

A couple of mine are starting to show their bracts.


----------



## Justin (Jul 27, 2015)

mine is just about a week or two behind


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jul 28, 2015)

Can't wait!!!


----------



## tnyr5 (Jul 30, 2015)

Oh yes, much darkness


----------



## Rick (Aug 2, 2015)

How's yours coming along?

I just found a bract on mine:clap:


----------



## tnyr5 (Aug 2, 2015)

Getting there. It should open in a day or two. I'll post a pic later in the week.


----------



## tnyr5 (Aug 4, 2015)

Color & substance are very good (pouch is darker than the pic shows). Size & shape remain to be seen.


----------



## troy (Aug 4, 2015)

It's not open yet!! If it was mine it would have opened already


----------



## troy (Aug 4, 2015)

J.k. lol... it opens when it opens, charlesworthiis are great!!! Looking forward to see it fully open


----------



## tnyr5 (Aug 4, 2015)

The slower it opens, the better the flower. (That's my story and I'm sticking to it.)


----------



## troy (Aug 4, 2015)

Hhmm be careful what you wish for


----------



## tnyr5 (Aug 5, 2015)

sunlight pic. Still opening. 
Not big enough, but I can't complain about much else.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Aug 5, 2015)

OMG~
That color is very nice!!! 
Sign me up for the next division!


----------



## tnyr5 (Aug 5, 2015)

Lol okay, I'll put you in my book.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 5, 2015)

Looks like a beauty. I like the photo in post #12.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Aug 7, 2015)

Mine is just in sheath. Unfortunately, it seems to always flower around early September during the summer heat. 

Post another shot fully opened please.


----------



## troy (Aug 7, 2015)

A white staminode is always an indicator of a true charelsworthii


----------



## tnyr5 (Aug 7, 2015)

It's white.


----------



## tnyr5 (Aug 8, 2015)

I think it's fully open now. Backlighting washed out the dorsal in the pic, but ya can't have everything. 
NS 6.4cm x 6.5 cm, Dorsal 6.0cm x 4.5cm, Pouch width 2.4cm, petal width 1.7 cm, Synsepal width 3.3cm. So close. If only it were 20% bigger!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 8, 2015)

Looks OK to me.


----------



## eggshells (Aug 8, 2015)

Nice flower. 

Also a white staminode doesn't always prove that its a true charlesworthii. Check out Paph. King Charles.


----------



## Wendy (Aug 8, 2015)

Wonderful, symmetrical flower!


----------



## Ozpaph (Aug 8, 2015)

amazing dorsal and 'stance'.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 8, 2015)

Beautiful! But I'd like to see a photo with the white stam showing a bit.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Aug 8, 2015)

eggshells said:


> Nice flower.
> 
> Also a white staminode doesn't always prove that its a true charlesworthii. Check out Paph. King Charles.



True, also, this white staminode seems to be pretty dominant. 
My hybrid plants of "maudiae type" vini x charlesworthii all have very dark glassy flowers but with white staminode. I know this is besides the point, but while the white stami of charlesworthii is brought up.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Aug 8, 2015)

This is very nice flower, color and shape and everything is what I want to have in my charlesworthii, except mine are still years away from blooming.


----------



## tnyr5 (Aug 8, 2015)

SlipperFan said:


> Beautiful! But I'd like to see a photo with the white stam showing a bit.








dere ya go


----------



## Marco (Aug 9, 2015)

Just awesome.

Thanks


----------



## papheteer (Aug 9, 2015)

WOW!! Impressive!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 9, 2015)

Yes!!! Thank you!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Aug 10, 2015)

You've got to love the dorsal sepal on these guys. Nice flower :clap:


----------



## Trithor (Aug 10, 2015)

Not just the dorsal, those lateral segments are pretty wow too! Nice one for sure


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Aug 10, 2015)

Gorgeous! I want that flower!


----------



## Camellkc (Aug 11, 2015)

A good Charles that I long for.


----------



## tnyr5 (Aug 11, 2015)

Hrmm, these chucks grow a lot after they open . I actually have to revise my dimensions. NS 6.7 x 6.5 , Dorsal 6.5 x 4.5, petals 1.8 x 4, pouch 2.5 x 4, synsepal 3.4 x 2.9

Photo by Sanjay Joshi


----------



## Justin (Aug 11, 2015)

dang that's nice!!!


----------



## Justin (Aug 11, 2015)

how does it measure up to other chucks? the color and form alone make it a special plant in my eyes.


----------



## Justin (Aug 11, 2015)

also what is the parentage?


----------



## tnyr5 (Aug 11, 2015)

It's the 'G' x 'Bear' cross that everyone has. 
Most of the recently awarded charlesworthii are in the 8-9 cm range with 2cm+ petals and a 7+ cm dorsal with no white patch or notches at the top of it. So, this one falls slightly short (though it does mop the floor with a 2008 HCC, in my opinion). Still, it may be useful for breeding.


----------



## SlipperKing (Aug 12, 2015)

tnyr5 said:


> It's the 'G' x 'Bear' cross that everyone has.
> Most of the recently awarded charlesworthii are in the 8-9 cm range with 2cm+ petals and a 7+ cm dorsal with no white patch or notches at the top of it. So, this one falls slightly short (though it does mop the floor with a 2008 HCC, in my opinion). Still, it may be useful for breeding.



You say this now but it is it's first blooming. No one knows what the future will hold.


----------



## Justin (Aug 12, 2015)

that's right, the flower will get bigger next time...


----------



## Achamore (Aug 12, 2015)

That's also your best photo so far - lovely..!


----------



## phraggy (Aug 12, 2015)

Lovely and beautifully proportioned.

Ed


----------



## tnyr5 (Sep 22, 2015)

Welp, it's been 6 weeks and although the color has faded somewhat over time, the dorsal never did any reflexing. Interestingly, it actually covers an arc of more than 180°. I'm tempted to put some pollen on it!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 22, 2015)

Now you just have to get a bunch of them!


----------

